# Happy Easter from the Netherlands



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Easter to all of you!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Easter to everyone.

Hope the Easter bunny brings you a basket full of puppies,or at least some chocolates!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Easter everyone! 

I hope you have a wonderful weekend full of fun and sun!

Kara and Gucci


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee got her easter present a little early....and she Loves her to pieces!!!!!! We should hae a fun weekend. Daddy will be off for four days....plenty of pictures for you all I am sure!!!! Have a Blessed Easter!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Ans! Happy, happy Easter to you all! I hope everyone enjoys a long weekend with friends and/or family. 

We are going to my Italian inlaws' to pig out on Sunday. lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Happy Easter, Ans!:biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

A most blessed Easter to everyone. 

Suzy


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Happy Easter, from Lincoln and Scout!

My family will be coming here to chow down on Sunday 

We are dogsitting my friend's cocker spaniel puppy too...it is....interesting...


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Easter Blessings and Spring Happiness to all!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER FROM KODI & SHELBY (and Mom too).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Michele that is TOOOOOO adorable!!! (I hope you posted it in the March Challenge! lol) The two of them are too darn cute.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Michelle--

One of the things I'm looking forward to at Laurie's playdate is putting faces with the names! :suspicious:

So, now I know that *YOU'LL* be the one with the bunny whiskers! ound:ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, no Maureen, that's not me. :biggrin1: My vet's office had a Spring Fling today. It was an adoptathon and your pets got to take a pic with the bunny. I'm a little older than that bunny.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Oh, no Maureen, that's not me. :biggrin1: My vet's office had a Spring Fling today. It was an adoptathon and your pets got to take a pic with the bunny. I'm a little older than that bunny.


:suspicious::suspicious::suspicious:

But the cuties REALLY look like that, right? :whoo:

So...we have something in common, except I'm *ALOT* older than that bunny! (No bunny whiskers here, either...I make SURE about that, because my grandsweeties say, "Grandma! I just LOVE your fuzzy face!")...:frusty:

*THEN* I KNOW it's time for a wax! ound:ound:

And I *am* looking forward to meeting you at the playdate!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Happy Easter to all of you!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

HOPPY EASTER!!! Mmmmm candy day, since my basket didn't have any puppies in it :Cry:.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love Kodi and Shelby with the bunny! I want a vet that does that!

Dora and I also wanted to say Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Easter. The Easter Bunny visited here and I took photos and posted here in the March photo thread:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=114259&postcount=123


----------

